# finished train shed



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is what it started as










And where its going to replace old one











Here is finished and installed new one











The roof is a couple of sheet metal(I have a friend in heating and air conditioning) pieces crimped together, the outside is Yogi Wallaces method using blue styrafoam, all I did was use a wire brush to rough it up, and then paint outside, I put on 4 coats of outdoor paint($1 oops paint at home depot) and you can still see the rough look, it really works well, easy to work with, when I attached the styrafoam I used liquid nail, and used screws to screw in the backside to the 2x4 frame, the screws helped keep it tight while the liquid nail dried, it worked better than I thought it would.











I already pounded in pieces of PVC to lay track later.










Close up of the outside, you can see the roughed up look better, I used silicone caulk to seal all the corners and any gaps.










A look at the inside, the 2 red cables will lift up the doors, there is cabinet magnets holding them down, the yellow and brown wire is for the outside light. the 3 tracks you see now will be for storage of cars and engines, they will go back into the shed about 10 ft, and I have to lay the 2 tracks yet that will go outside, and they also will go back in the shed 10 ft. I have a piece of plywood already to go with wooden rails like Marty Cozads storage shed has.

The styrafoam is real easy to work with, I just have 1 recommendation, find and use a good hot wire cutter, so you get good sharp edges, and if you want to make bricks or blocks in the foam, you get good sharp images. It is light weight and strong, now I just have to see how long it lasts outdoors.

I would like to thank Yogi Wallace for the idea, and the time he took to put it on his website.

tom h


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very nice. Looks like a very solid construction. 
I like the simple and low-tech solution for opening and closing the doors!!! 

Must be fun to see long trains dissapear in the shed.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Good Work Tom. Looks real nice


----------

